# New Gamekeeper Design ?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a design i came up with earlier, because of the design the gap between the forks is actualy quiet wide while feeling narrow in the hand, also the finger grooves are very high on the fork so there will be hardly any wrist strain, i have no measurements for it yet but i think with a few minor adjustments this could be a winner, i havn't made one yet but i can only imagine what it would look like finished off in multiplex with a nice polyurethane finish, please let me know your opinion and any adjustments you would make to make it better, thanks john








picture attached below


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like it alot!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice looking rig, have to think it will be great.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OK-you asked for opinions-here's mine- I think the handle needs to be wider - maybe a little smaller than the portion around the pinkie hole, mostly for appearance sake, I think would balance the overall appearance, an be more pleasing to the eye, and that's my opinion-ta daaaa.
and you do make some fine cattys.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the shape, very nice, if it is to scale I would consider this to be are large sized shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd softer the radii a little.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'd softer the radii a little.
> DayMann, can you soften it down to 2 inch overall width at the outside of the forks because it is still to wide for my hand.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

John I think you have really come up with some great stuff lately, and a distinct style with the ground patterns. Opinion, I have one, I do not think the distance from the top of the forks to the bottom of the yoke needs to be so deep. I think 2/3 (fork depth/inside fork width) ratio is plenty. For example if the distance between the forks is 2", the height of the opening would be about 1-3/8". The advantage is that more material is added to the arms of the frame increasing strength.

Chuck S.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> I'd softer the radii a little.
> DayMann, can you soften it down to 2 inch overall width at the outside of the forks because it is still to wide for my hand.


[/quote]

Dgui, I wouldn't touch that. It's the Gamekeeper's design.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey John, I ended up with this design...92mm x 127mm - inner fork width 52mm


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Hey John, I ended up with this design... 92mm x 127mm - inner fork width 52mm


WOWit looks a low better rounded of, i'm going to go and make a prototype now, give me half hour and i will have the pics on lol, john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wait I'll PM you the PDF


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

after seeing e-shots take on my design i couldn't wait to get the first prototype made, so i went straight into the workshop and half an hour later i ended up with the catapult in the pictures attached below! as i say its only the first prototype and i think there will be a couple of minor changes such as the forks will be a little more chunky and i think the handle will be shortened by about 5mm or so because i have quiet large hands and i seem to have to stretch my fingers out to get my pinky in the pinky hole and my fingers in the fork grooves, but with a few minor tweaks here and there i think this could be a well known member of the gamekeeper range, its unnamed at the moment so if you can think of one feel free to comment, all the best john


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just my oppinion and everyone knows what thats worth, I like the long handle, I like the deep wide forks, to me your prototype is pretty much spot on....but then I like huge F'in naturals too. As far as a name I think you should call it the Phoenix don't ask me why just popped into my head.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Just my oppinion and everyone knows what thats worth, I like the long handle, I like the deep wide forks, to me your prototype is pretty much spot on....but then I like huge F'in naturals too. As far as a name I think you should call it the Phoenix don't ask me why just popped into my head.


Rght if we are looking for a name im having a go, hwo about, THE GRIFFIN

GRIFFIN


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a video of the first prototype


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'd softer the radii a little.
> DayMann, can you soften it down to 2 inch overall width at the outside of the forks because it is still to wide for my hand.


[/quote]

Dgui, I wouldn't touch that. It's the Gamekeeper's design.








[/quote]

OK, I will make one but I won't tell and I won't sell.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

[quote name='gamekeeper john' timestamp='1306168636' post='79782']
after seeing e-shots take on my design i couldn't wait to get the first prototype made, so i went straight into the workshop and half an hour later i ended up with the catapult in the pictures attached below! as i say its only the first prototype and i think there will be a couple of minor changes such as the forks will be a little more chunky and i think the handle will be shortened by about 5mm or so because i have quiet large hands and i seem to have to stretch my fingers out to get my pinky in the pinky hole and my fingers in the fork grooves, but with a few minor tweaks here and there i think this could be a well known member of the gamekeeper range, its unnamed at the moment so if you can think of one feel free to comment, all the best john









Now thats Good Looking!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Well i decided to take the new design out today and managed to get 2 kills ! the catapult was only made about 3 hours ago as a prototype but i couldnt wait to go and test it out, the first kill was a rabbit and the second a jackdaw, check the links below


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very nice John this model, the truth is that I like all your frameworks, greeting from Spain.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Personally, I like the look of the new design.


alfshooter said:


> Very nice John this model, the truth is that I like all your frameworks, greeting from Spain.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

John, you make catties faster than computers LOL, Yes, handle should be shorten.

How about "*Cheetah*" compare both pics below- Closely look eyes to nose.


----------

